# Big red on top! (video)



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

*Big reds on top! (video)*

Yesterday Marty ( PA hillbilly) and i decided to get a quick last minute trip in. We ran into some big bulls in the shallows and they were hungry for some top waters! There is nothing like catching big reds in 2 feet of water. When they exploded on the top waters it sounds like a whale breaching. Baaaaadooom Here is a couple pics. The biggest red was my 41incher and it ate a one knocker spook!.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Are you $hiting me? You can catch reds on topwater? Is this a rarity, or pretty common occurrence? 

Top water bass fishing is my favorite type of fishing, but if Reds do the same, then I might have to give it a go.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

reds love topwater!!! Cloudy, early morning, late afternoon, muddy, choppy. Topwater lures are my go to search bait for reds.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome! Nice reds for sure!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Are you $hiting me? You can catch reds on topwater? Is this a rarity, or pretty common occurrence?
> 
> Top water bass fishing is my favorite type of fishing, but if Reds do the same, then I might have to give it a go.


Great job Barton.
Nice looking reds.

Speedo...it's like a 10# bass on steroids when a red hits top waiter...they CRUSH those things and then haul ass.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

In other news.. Record sales are expected for Kayaks tomorrow. Nice fish!! Nice Video! Nice choice of music.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

:notworthy::notworthy:Cool Video.:notworthy::notworthy: What program do you edit with?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

cyberlink power director


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very NICE!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on those Reds!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

where do you get the clips to change lures?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Monster reds!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Those tactical anglers power clips are awesome and super strong. i used the 50lb clip on this and for all inshore stuff. Here is a link to order some.
http://sunjammers.com/fishing-tackle/misc-stuff/tactical-anglers-power-clips-50lbs-8pk.html


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

You will love the ta clips. They really work great with topwaters. Great action and super fast changing out lures.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

good lookin vid as always B! will have to catch up with you one of these weekends/nights for some 3MB sleigh rides. 

I love my TA clips, BBarton turned me onto them now i never leave home w/o them.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

So do you just fish the shallows with the topwater lures where you expect reds, or are you spot fishing?

Never seen the TA clips. Assuming they do the same as a snap swivel, just lighter?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Both, i fan cast around and also cast to pushing fish.
The TA clip is kinda like that but is really strong and it does not swivel.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

bbarton13 said:


> Those tactical anglers power clips are awesome and super strong. i used the 50lb clip on this and for all inshore stuff. Here is a link to order some.
> http://sunjammers.com/fishing-tackle/misc-stuff/tactical-anglers-power-clips-50lbs-8pk.html


Very cool thanks man i just ordered some!


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

bbarton13 said:


> reds love topwater!!! Cloudy, early morning, late afternoon, muddy, choppy. Topwater lures are my go to search bait for reds.


Hey Brandon is this in perdido area?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome video... the clips are new to me as well. Thanks for the tip, I'll be trying them out soon


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

What kind of mount our you using for your go pro also?


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

VERY NICE!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jtally74 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice reds!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*A question*



bbarton13 said:


> You will love the ta clips. They really work great with topwaters. Great action and super fast changing out lures.


What is the advantage of these clips vs the old school snap swivel?

Old timers would like to know)


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Ten times stronger and easier to swap lures. I have the same action like a loop knot


----------

